# Part 1, So Far NOT So Good!



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

That's a bummer. But why the five stars?

Greg


----------



## Hawk_Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

Greg, it currently has zero stars (no rating). I'm going to hold off until I get a quality straight edge on the tables and run some actual stock through.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Actually, it DOES show 5 stars. I think that by not making a choice, it defaults to 5.

My first thought was maybe you were shipped one that had been returned by someone else after he tried to "fix" the issues and they replaced it?


----------



## Hawk_Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh, got it…I went ahead and updated to 1 star. Thanks!

As for it being a prior return, that's certainly plausible. I was tempted to paint this sucker myself but I'm not up for the task. I'm beginning to see a trend with shop fox and workmanship but it's all I can afford at the moment. I can live with the cosmetic defects but they are certainly disappointing, I like to keep my equipment pristine…


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

A bummer indeed. You have a lot of showstoppers there. I would send the entire thing back.


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

Have you called Griz/shop fox about it? This is clearly not to their level of quality. I've found them to be extremely responsive.


----------



## Jeff82780 (Mar 15, 2010)

sorry about your luck. I have the same jointer and absolutely love it! I'm sure after time you will too!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The UHMW tape really does solve the fence issue. I did that on my Delta DJ 20 (same basic castings as the Grizzly 490 / Shop Fox 1741) and it operates smoothly now. 
Once you adjust the tables for coplanar, they will stay put. I had mine set into a trailer suspended by the infeed/outfeed tables with tow straps and the settings did not budge!
Fit and finish issues aside, I think you will be pleased by the capacity and performance of this jointer. 
Best of luck.


----------



## BenjaminNY (Jul 24, 2014)

Return.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Definitely return this. I wouldn't expect to have to fix so many problems with a "brand new" machine.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I would definitely return this.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> Definitely return this. I wouldn t expect to have to fix so many problems with a "brand new" machine.
> 
> - MrFid


If it was me , it would already be back on the truck , you could have gotten a Fixer Upper from Craigslist.


----------



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

Why in the heck would you even begin to think about fixing this thing? I bet Grizzly would be mortified when they find out a unit was shipped out like this. Which raises the question, where did you purchase it?


----------



## Hawk_Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

I purchased this unit from an online dealer. However, it shipped directly from Woodstock International (Grizzly) .


----------



## Hawk_Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

I've contacted Woodstock International and asked that they replace the unit. Let's see what happens. My luck has been terrible lately.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Did you get it at very good price BECAUSE it had problems?
If you paid normal price it should be "perfect".
If not return it.


----------



## Hawk_Guy (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Hawk_Guy (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Hawk_Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

OK, so I spoke with tech support today and they asked that I send them some photos of my machine highlighting the defects. I was asked if I would accept a partial refund to offset the poor quality. Essentially they are looking to save on the cost of shipping and if the offer is right I am amenable to the idea. I was told they would review the photo documentation and come up with an offer. So everyone looking at the photos above what do you think is fair percentage-wise for me to expect?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

It looks like this machine is a "return".
The question is: why has it been returned?
I think that 50% off would be fair


----------



## Hawk_Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

Bump!

Thanks Bert!


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

If you don't like their offer and assuming it runs as it should, you could ask for new tables and fence, some touch up paint and maybe 30% off. Maybe they would even throw in some knives.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I would still say Return it for Full refund plus shipping costs , Sounds like they are trying to get out of a problem that could be Bigger than it already is. Who knows what else is wrong with it , and if you make a deal now there won't be any recourse later. Plus you most likely will never be able to clean up those tables without takeing it to a machine shop and that is Big Buck's.


----------



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

I 100% Agree With Richard Comments!!

It sure seems like there is more to this units story than you are being told. I would flat out ask them if it was a return / was prior owned / a demo unit.

If you are keeping it, I would ensure their normal warranty will still be in effect…


----------



## LiePie (Mar 2, 2010)

It won't hurt to see what there offer is before making a decision. I would get it in writing, and insist on the standard warranty.


----------



## Hawk_Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

So another concern I have is that this is supposed to be powder coated. Are these defects consistent with a powder coated machine?


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> So another concern I have is that this is supposed to be powder coated. Are these defects consistent with a powder coated machine?
> 
> - Hawk_Guy


I have never seen any powder coating that was properly done flake off like that, but as for the other marks on it those are not from the powder coating. Just another point towards a return in my book.
Good Luck with it..


----------



## Hawk_Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

So it sounds like the manufacturer (Woodstock International) and I have come to an agreement. I am happy with how they have handled the situation and they have responded positively. They will of course honor the 2 year warranty and have been extremely helpful. I will continue setting up this machine and provide more feedback on performance in the near future. I have yet to receive my new precision straight edge so I cannot yet speak to the flatness of the tables.

For what it's worth, the finish on their W1819 table saw was outstanding. So I wouldn't be too quick to assume that all of their products will arrive in the condition my jointer did.

So on that note… Does anyone have a good routine for setting jointer knives using a jig. Every sequence and combination I use to adjust the gibs produces the same result, one side of the blade sits at exactly the set height while the other migrates. It is quite frustrating and I have zero experience with setting knives.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

You do not say which kind of deal you got.


----------



## Hawk_Guy (Nov 21, 2013)

Bert, they offered me a discounted price and I accepted it. Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## mat60 (Feb 24, 2017)

I have the same Jointer along with the same problems. Id get rid of it and get a PM if I could afford.


----------



## sstoner (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm wondering if after having this jointer for a couple years you are satisfied with how it works.
I have a chance to buy a used one of this model or the Grizzly G0490W which I know the W series is made in a different factory. The owner of the G0490w says it doesn't seem to hold the adjustments, not sure if that is something I could fix?
Thanks
Scott


----------

